# Is she a good show prospect?



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

So I got this little Nubian to add to my herd, I've always wanted a dairy goat but I've never had the money. I finally was able to save up and bought this sweet little thing. I've decided to name her "Andromeda" cus of all her little spots on her coat. Also andromeda is my dad and i's favorite galaxy. She came from great milking lines and is registered. I would like to show her but have never shown before, so any help on that would be much appreciated  Her previous owner said her mom milked about a gallon a day. Would she be a good show goat? I will try to get better photos tonight, these are just the ones the person I bought her from sent me. Can anyone tell me what her good traits and bad traits are? Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's kind of hard to tell from the photos, but I think she looks fairly nice  And even if she doesn't win any top prizes, that is no reason not to show!


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> It's kind of hard to tell from the photos, but I think she looks fairly nice  And even if she doesn't win any top prizes, that is no reason not to show!


I really would like to show!! But I'm not where to even start... like, how do you train them to stand correctly? And what do the judges look for and how do you know if you have a good show goat? I've looked for information online and in books but it all just confuses me and doesn't really make sense  I believe she is a good one to start with, but since I've never shown I don't have anything to base that off of.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Check out this thread on conformation:

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/critiquing-dairy-goats-2-0.183916/

Put a collar on her and work with her several times a day. Find a local goat facebook group and you should be able to locate a show near you.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't know how old you are, but if you are still in 3-12th grade you could show in 4H if they have a program in your county. Also check with your breeder, they may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> I don't know how old you are, but if you are still in 3-12th grade you could show in 4H if they have a program in your county. Also check with your breeder, they may be able to point you in the right direction.


I've actually graduated high school, I didn't have time to do 4H or anything like that because I was in cosmetology school part time but I've always wanted to show. And sadly my breeder just moved to Utah from Wyoming so they are new to the area :/ I'm in a few Facebook groups to try and find some shows though.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You might also see if your state has a ADGA dairy association- out here we have one in Indiana, 2 in Ohio that I know of. They are very good about posting shows, etc. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

If she's registered through ADGA, you can go to their website to find out where sanctioned shows are near to you. And I would agree, just show her. It'll be fun even if you don't win big.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

CrazyDogLady said:


> If she's registered through ADGA, you can go to their website to find out where sanctioned shows are near to you. And I would agree, just show her. It'll be fun even if you don't win big.


I tried to get some better pictures, I'm home alone though so I couldn't get her to really stand correctly. Is there anything you guys can tell me from these photos?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She looks pretty hunched. Has she been treated for coccidia?


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She looks pretty hunched. Has she been treated for coccidia?


I'm not sure :/ I only got her about a week ago, I'll text the breeder and ask. Part of the problem might be we were in the barn with uneven flooring and she was trying to eat at the same time. She thinks she's gonna die if she doesn't have something to eat every minutes of the day


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She looks pretty hunched. Has she been treated for coccidia?


She just texted back, she has not been treated for coccidia


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She probably needs treating then. You can get a fecal done just to be sure, or just go ahead and give her some Baycox.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She probably needs treating then. You can get a fecal done just to be sure, or just go ahead and give her some Baycox.


Might be a dumb question, but does corid work? That's what we have on hand at the moment


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

She has a nice dairy neck, nice angulation on the rear legs it looks like. It's hard to tell without better pics. But seriously, just show her. You will meet the nicest people at goat shows.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

How old is she ?


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> How old is she ?


5 months tomorrow. I'm going to try and get some good photos tomorrow when my sister is off work and can help me


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

CrazyDogLady said:


> She has a nice dairy neck, nice angulation on the rear legs it looks like. It's hard to tell without better pics. But seriously, just show her. You will meet the nicest people at goat shows.


I was going to show her either way, I was just wanting to see if I had much of a chance at winning  I'm hoping to get some good pictures tomorrow when my sister is home to help thank you!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

5 month old Nubians are all legs and ears 

Try to get her set up so that she is uphill higher at the withers
Try to her her to drop her rear down to level out her rump

She does look hunched in some of the pics with her rear legs under her body which makes her rump
Look steeper


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Kind of like that


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Kind of like that


Awesome, I'll try tomorrow. It's thundering and raining pretty hard right now. How do I get her to level out her back? At shows I've seen people tap their back and they straighten out but I don't know how to train her to do that.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

You just have to find the right spot and take 2 fingers and kind of dig in

Hard to explain just have to work on it
Head up neck out

You want the front legs straight down from the withers
And the back legs not too far back and not too far underneath their body
And the feet square underneath them


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Here is another
Cocoa is a mature milker
Marigold in the first pic is a Jr
This is very close to a perfect set up
This was in the show ring


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

CrazyDogLady said:


> She has a nice dairy neck, nice angulation on the rear legs it looks like. It's hard to tell without better pics. But seriously, just show her. You will meet the nicest people at goat shows.


Very true


----------

